# Cell Phone questions



## Kiniyeow (Oct 11, 2010)

Does anyone TxT regulary with someone back in the states? Are there any extra/ hidden fees with doing so that you have found? 

Are they any calling cards available in Thailand to make VOIP calls from your cell to the states? I know that they can be made from the states to Thailand easy enough, I'm just curious if the calling cards are readily available and if calls/txting can be made to the states without too many charges.

Thanks,

Kini


----------

